# Meet Guinness!



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Aw thats so wonderful that you saved this sweet little fellow. He's so cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Guinness is a good looking boy, thank you for saving him.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that you saved his life


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

He is soo cute!! Yeah for saving him!! :You_Rock_ 
You probably want to have a vet come out and examine him. Do you know if he has had is vaccinations? The vet could also tell you if he needs his teeth floated. You may also want to try and find a good farrier (I would talk to the other people that board at the facility and see who they use....a bad farrier can ruin his feet). My horses need their hooves trimmed about every eight weeks, but your farrier can tell you how often his should be done as horses hooves can grow at different rates. 
Have fun with him...he looks adorable!!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The pictures look more like it is a Palomino pony. Very cute! My neighbor has two off them and does not know how to properly care for them. Oh well............
Anyway, I used to own horses and I bought a lot of books about horses. I would recommend buying books about horses/ponys, their upkeep, nutrition, vet requirements etc. Horse vets are not cheap, mind you. 
Good luck and thanks for saving this little guy!
Also, ditto on what Glassbuttercup said.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yep he will see the frarrier at the end of the month I think (he's out of town currently) but he picks up his feet well and leads well. Im going to get dewormer and lice powder now but will drop it off on monday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Guinness*

Guinness is so adorable.

I've always loved Palomino Ponies! 

Bless you for saving him!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

You are the best!!! You did such an awesome thing!! I'm sure you'll figure out something great to do with him!


----------



## Tori (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, he looks exactly like Toby - my 4H pony from years ago! I have two big horses at home. You will have to have a farrier to trim his feed a few times a year. He will need worming every couple months, probably good to get his teeth floated too - filed flat (don't worry, they have no feeling in those teeth, they get high spots and cannot effectively grind their food without a floating!). I give my horses their own shots, a 5 way and west nile each year. I do the worming every 3 months and trim the feet myself - saves money. With the cost of hay this year, we are cutting costs by doing most ourselves. Grain is not really needed unless they are worked or you give them low grade hay but they love grain so I feed mine anyway. 
My friend has mini horses and they pull a little cart, it is so fun! I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for saving him! He is adorable. What you will find out is that horses are have very dog like personalities. Have fun!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

God Bless You

Guinness is adorable


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How did I not see this?!

He's adorable - and bless you for saving him! 

My barn lady has 2-3 ponies (2 minis and a shetland). My opinion is that you might find yourself picking up another pony down the road to keep Guiness company out in the field. Unless you board/keep him somewhere where he has company. 

Teeth don't need to be done too often. I have my guy's teeth checked every year, but it doesn't need to be done that frequently. My guy is due to have his teeth done. It's been 3-4 years since last time. 

They need spring and winter shots. Have a vet come in and look him over and talk about a worming schedule. My horse would be wormed every three months in the past. Since he's a senior now, we've been worming him every month. 

Fly spray will take care of the lice. 

I can imagine him just shining up really nice for you. Bless you again<:


----------

